# The Countdown



## WAR_FAN (28. Mai 2009)

ganz einfach runter zählen aber nie 2 mal der gleiche hintereinander posten
ich fang mal mit 1000 an

1000 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (28. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ihr dürft euch gerne neue Forenspiele ausdenken und sie hier veröffentlichen, jedoch bitten wir euch auf reine Zählspiele und Alphabetspiele zu verzichten.



*hust* Sry aber reported ...


----------



## Xelyna (28. Mai 2009)

Sowas gabs leider schon, wurde allerdings lediglich zum pushen des Postcounters missbraucht.

Wobei ich das hier http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=88925 noch echt super fand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

